# Solid Bait Casting Reel



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought a Quantum Smoke Baitcasting Reel this year for bass fishing. It is by far one of the smoothest reels I've ever thrown. It makes it easy to bomb those baits way out there. When we have such clear water here in utah, those longer casts really seemed to make a difference. Here is a full product review on my blog: Quantum Smoke Product Review

I felt like this reel elevated my catches this year. If your looking for a new bait casting reel this is definitely one to consider.


----------

